# Insect Repellant



## Ray (Sep 25, 2017)

So I was looking into ways to keep gnats and mosquitoes at bay, when I came across a do-it-yourself insect repellant that appears to be quite effective. Then I got to thinking about the fact that my orchids are now grown outdoors, where the local critters can find them to be a snack, so began experimenting.

The formula:

1 liter witch hazel (or cheap vodka)
10 ml apple cider vinegar
1 ml each, essential oils of peppermint, lavender, citronella, & eucalyptus.

I have just been putting it in ramekins around the deck, but I think next summer I'll make "air wicks", possibly using cheap tiki torches. Works well on the biting bugs, and I've seen almost no damage to plants, so far.


----------



## SlipperFan (Sep 25, 2017)

"almost" no damage???


----------



## abax (Sep 25, 2017)

Other essential oil do as well...try some lemon grass oil
and peppermint oil in there as well.


----------



## Ozpaph (Sep 26, 2017)

dont you have citronella?


----------



## Ray (Sep 26, 2017)

SlipperFan said:


> "almost" no damage???




"Almost", because wind can carry the vapors away, if you haven't placed enough of the "vaporizers" near the plants.

I did this to protect me, and with that efficacy, I thought I'd try it on the plants.


----------

